# Why not to use pringles as a mold



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 1, 2011)

Well I read somewhere on the net, that pringles containers make a great mold for circular soaps.

So I gave it a try!!

It also stated that I wouldnt need to line the container as the soap would just 'slide out'.

This is what happened

http://img830.imageshack.us/i/p02031116311.jpg/

The inside of the mould bubbled and dented the soap and there was no way it was going to just 'slide out' I cant to cut the **** thing.

This is them standing up

http://img87.imageshack.us/i/p0203111631.jpg/

Seems to be a kinda weird gell thing going on, like they gelled from the outside in.

Apart from that its a lovely soap, green tea lemon and ginger, my fav at the mo.

I think next time I'll stick to standard molds


----------



## nattynoo (Mar 1, 2011)

I've used a pringle tin before with great success BUT I lined it.
Do u think the lye has reacted with the foil lining, its probably an aluminum foil type lining...well they look that way to me anyway.
A veteran soaper will no doubt chime in soon as to weather the soap will b safe to use or not.


----------



## PrairieCraft (Mar 1, 2011)

Ah hah.  You're smarter than me natty, though in my defense I don't eat pringles.  I bet it was the liner.  My guess was that it over heated.


----------



## dcornett (Mar 2, 2011)

Yep, the liner is aluminum. I've never used a pringles can but I read once where someone lined the can with those foamy sheets to keep it from coming in contact witht the sides.


----------



## busymakinsoap! (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah I learnt my lesson.  I certainly wont be using them again.

Its frustrating how much false info there is on the internet.


----------



## Genny (Mar 2, 2011)

Another reason not to use pringles cans is because you have to eat the entire can of pringles before you use it.


----------



## GreenScene (Mar 2, 2011)

In defense of the poor innocent Pringles can - I use them regularly because I find PVC to be a bigger pain to work with and because my daughter loves the chips, so we usually have a can a week. I line them with wax paper, which can be a bit tricky, but they work beautifully for me and I've never had any problems with them. I usually cut the loaf in half down the length of the soap and use them as "rising sun" embeds in a number of different soaps. I really like the look of them. Also, no need to eat all the chips before using them! As soon as I get them home, I empty them into a Tupperware container and steal the can for myself.


----------



## Healinya (Mar 2, 2011)

busymakinsoap! said:
			
		

> Yeah I learnt my lesson.  I certainly wont be using them again.
> 
> Its frustrating how much false info there is on the internet.



YUP!!! three years ago I poured raw soap into an unlined pringles can also... I feel ya  The best advice out there is KISS - keep it simple sweetie


----------



## RocknRoll (Jan 18, 2013)

I used a pringles can twice so far with awesome success, but I lined it with freezer paper first. You dont want the ra soap to react with the aluminum lining! Just my two scents..


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 18, 2013)

i use pringles cans quite often now. But i line them and i cut off the aluminum bottom and use the lid as the bottom ( i tape it to the container before i pour soap into it) i do that because ive herd of the aluminum reacting negitivly with the lye. and im assuming that is what everyone was talking about


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 18, 2013)

Genny said:


> Another reason not to use pringles cans is because you have to eat the entire can of pringles before you use it.



Not if you have kids. Then you can get someone else to eat them.


----------



## melstan775 (Jan 18, 2013)

Here's what I found for Pringles can soap molds: 

3) Eat some Pringles!!!! (This method sounds the most fun already, doesn’t it?) *DO NOT USE PRINGLES CANS AS MOLDS FOR COLD PROCESS SOAP.* Pringles cans have an aluminum lining. *They are only safe to use as molds for hot process soap because by the time soap goes into the mold in hot process, it is already soap.* Soap made by the cold process method is still saponifying when it’s placed in the mold and cannot be placed in molds containing aluminum.
Just one of the many reasons to make soap by the hot process method.


Source: http://chickensintheroad.com/house/crafts/making-round-soap-with-milk/

Ps-  I was gonna use a Pringles can too. Now I'm going to use a box I have instead!


----------



## CaliChan (Jan 18, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Not if you have kids. Then you can get someone else to eat them.



xD my daughter keeps asking me "mom can we go to the store and get a chip soap thing im hungry" (shes 4)


----------



## Kitty Karlina (Jan 18, 2013)

Its a good idea, I can imagine it being quite fiddley but I might give it a go one day


----------



## lsg (Jan 18, 2013)

I have used a Pingle's can.  I took the metal bottom off and taped the plastic lid on, then used that for the bottom.  I also lined the can with freezer paper.


----------



## Second Impression (Jan 18, 2013)

Weird... I've done 3 CP batches in Pringles cans with no lining or prep, just washed them out and poured the soap in. The inner plastic liner did separate from the foil but peeled off the soap no problem. Lost the cans to unmolding but am not upset for something I was going to throw away anyhow. YMMV clearly


----------



## Momonga (Jan 20, 2013)

The bubbles are kind of interesting, actually.  I like them.  If you planned them in somehow, color and scent and other texture, maybe this can be a good thing.


----------



## SueSoap (Jan 25, 2013)

I use Pringles containers for my HP soaps.


----------



## petrolejka (Jan 25, 2013)

so glad I saw this post. I am ready to make another batch and was going to use a pringles can for mould. I wouldn't have lined it because I wouldnt be using my brain lol
I love this forum so much!


----------



## soap_rat (Jan 26, 2013)

I've used Pringles cans as molds at least 100 times.  I haven't used a new can (I have a stash) so perhaps the newer cans are different, but the bottom is not made of aluminum and the inside is lined with plastic.  

About 4 batches have had the weird bubbling of the lining; times when I used an additive like honey, or an EO that overheats (is eucalyptus one of those?) as well as insulated really well.

I've always had to destroy the can to get the soap out.  I grease the can with either coconut oil or shea butter.


----------



## Matthew Jones (Nov 22, 2019)

I took a page from my grandfather's book when I needed to get the soap out of the can.    I used a can-opener to cut the bottom, and then pushed against it until the soap pushed out of the top.    My grandfather used to do that to extrude a measure of canned dog food for his dogs.

The plastic can lining had sort-of disolved away, but the 2 days in the can didn't seem to do anything much to the steel, metal bottom.    Soap came out great.  I made an 800gram batch and it filled to within a couple of inches of the top.


----------



## Relle (Nov 23, 2019)

This thread is from 2011. It is best to start a new thread and link to this with what you want to say.
Please read this link for future reference 
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/smf-culture-and-tone.56833/#post-574424


----------



## Nanette (Nov 23, 2019)

delete


----------

